# Newbie On Board.



## fallon_the_fuher (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi, guys, I'm new to the forum side of FA, and I'm just looking to get acquainted with a few people. I really like to discuss art things; techniques, your style, equipment, how long you've been at, etc. Just anything for good conversation.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2017)

Well, considering art I've been at it for 2 1/2 years and I'm mostly satisfied with the results, even though I couldn't describe how I do it for the life of me other than pencil on paper + scan + paint.net


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 8, 2017)

What else are you into? Just art?


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 9, 2017)

Well I've technically been doing it for 1 year, but my earlier attempts were meme comics and it's hard to IOS Fingerpaint in photoshop on an iphone 5, iphone 7 made it slightly better


----------



## fallon_the_fuher (Jan 9, 2017)

Me, personally, I've been doing art my whole life, but digital art, I just started maybe 3 years ago, when someone bought me an Intuos that was on sell. I've been trying to get progressively better at, and just recently found the time to really dedicate to it.



Leoni Zheitk said:


> What else are you into? Just art?


I do music as well, but I'm trying to make it some where with my art. Just get a nice small following, nothing major just have a name. But then again, who isn't, huh...


----------



## Aiian (Jan 9, 2017)

I've been doing digital art daily for about 2-3 years and I use paint tool sai.
A good technique is to start off drawing with a reference picture. It really helps to make sure that everything is anatomically correct.


----------



## narutogod123 (Jan 9, 2017)

So far I have been  drawing for 5 years. I use Photoshop for painting and Clip Studio Paint for lineart. I'm starting to use layer modes and color adjustments more often to make my images pop out to the viewers. I also love to paint environments and wolves a lot. For digital art I use my tablet, Wacom Cintiq 21ux with my custom desktop computer.


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 10, 2017)

I started 4 years ago, and it was not a good start. I just got into speed painting, where it has been going great for me, just needs practice and refining. If I had any advice I'd say make sure that you experiment lots and get to know your program as best as you can. I really like Chris scalfs works, his youtube videos really help (cgsbgs).


----------



## fallon_the_fuher (Jan 10, 2017)

narutogod123 said:


> So far I have been  drawing for 5 years. I use Photoshop for painting and Clip Studio Paint for lineart. I'm starting to use layer modes and color adjustments more often to make my images pop out to the viewers. I also love to paint environments and wolves a lot. For digital art I use my tablet, Wacom Cintiq 21ux with my custom desktop computer.


Ooh, how is that? I've been watching people use Clip Studio Paint for a bit and have been curious as to how it stacks up against Paint Tool SAI, but I've never been able to get my hands on a copy.


----------



## fallon_the_fuher (Jan 10, 2017)

Lashzara said:


> I started 4 years ago, and it was not a good start. I just got into speed painting, where it has been going great for me, just needs practice and refining. If I had any advice I'd say make sure that you experiment lots and get to know your program as best as you can. I really like Chris scalfs works, his youtube videos really help (cgsbgs).


 If you're looking for someone else who also has good tutorials in digital work, check out Draw with Jazza. Although his style is overly cartoonish, his techniques and execution are superb.


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 10, 2017)

fallon_the_fuher said:


> If you're looking for someone else who also has good tutorials in digital work, check out Draw with Jazza. Although his style is overly cartoonish, his techniques and execution are superb.


I actually started out with jolly jack. He also explains everything in well detail in his video tutorials. I just wish there were some good mangastudio ones. Its hard trying to get around those photoshop specific tools.


----------



## narutogod123 (Jan 10, 2017)

fallon_the_fuher said:


> Ooh, how is that? I've been watching people use Clip Studio Paint for a bit and have been curious as to how it stacks up against Paint Tool SAI, but I've never been able to get my hands on a copy.


I use Clip Studio Paint for making comics and line art. I stick with Photoshop for coloring because I like using the program. Clip studio paint has different pen and brushes, you can find some useful ones at the CSP store when you buy the program. If you want to make comics you have to buy the Clip studio paint EX which is expensive so just wait for a sale. Clip studio paint is awesome for lineart just because of the G-PEN. I recommend CSP EX for the full experience but if you don't want to make comics just pick the regular version.


----------

